# In Search of an Air Con Service Guy



## tgrear2008 (Jan 22, 2012)

Hello,

I have posted a couple times on this forum and it has been quite helpful. I am settling quite nicely in Maadi, and my school is wonderful.

Does anyone know of a service provider for air conditioning?

The aircon drips into the house and one of them rattles quite loudly. 

I have Carrier brand air conditioners.

Thanks for any references.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Just google it: Yellow Pages - Egypt's Official Online Yellow Pages/Business Directory - Local Search Engine Good luck!


----------



## tgrear2008 (Jan 22, 2012)

GM1 said:


> Just google it: Yellow Pages - Egypt's Official Online Yellow Pages/Business Directory - Local Search Engine Good luck!


I am aware of Google. 

I was looking for a recommendation. Someone who might say, "Hey this guy is pretty good, you should give him your business."


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Could try these guys, www.baccoegypt.com/ They are located in Maadi. We used them a while ago and they are pros.

Another one to try is: TG Services 202 25166283


----------



## tgrear2008 (Jan 22, 2012)

canuck2010 said:


> Could try these guys, BACCO They are located in Maadi. We used them a while ago and they are pros.
> 
> Another one to try is: TG Services 202 25166283



I appreciate it. 

I got through to TG services and they are coming tomorrow. I assumed a HVAC person would be required although my problems aren't serious, just dripping lots of water inside, not out! So maybe they can fix it. I said "Air Con problems" and they said "OK". 

I will try to contact BACCO if that doesnt work.

Perhaps it was a little too early on a Friday to get through to them.

Cheers.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

tgrear2008 said:


> I appreciate it.
> 
> I got through to TG services and they are coming tomorrow. I assumed a HVAC person would be required although my problems aren't serious, just dripping lots of water inside, not out! So maybe they can fix it. I said "Air Con problems" and they said "OK".
> 
> ...


Water dripping most likely to be DIRTY FILTERS - lift the front covers and remove the filter and give em a brush. Maybe all it needs.:eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## tgrear2008 (Jan 22, 2012)

Lanason said:


> Water dripping most likely to be DIRTY FILTERS - lift the front covers and remove the filter and give em a brush. Maybe all it needs.:eyebrows::eyebrows:


Could very well be that. 

But I need a step ladder to access them and I need to remove the metal grate. They spit droplets of water and one of the aircons rattles quite loudly. 

Back home in the states, I'd do it myself. I aint gonna mess with it here. I dont have my tools.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

I've got all my main tools here !!

i even used them to open the carton of Orange Juice tonight as it was locked solid


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

tgrear2008 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have posted a couple times on this forum and it has been quite helpful. I am settling quite nicely in Maadi, and my school is wonderful.
> 
> ...


Phone TG Services 0225166283. I am not saying they are wonderful, but they get the job done, most of the time...


----------



## tgrear2008 (Jan 22, 2012)

Whitedesert said:


> Phone TG Services 0225166283. I am not saying they are wonderful, but they get the job done, most of the time...


Thanks,

I ended up using TG Services, and they got the job done- so far so good.


----------

